# John C. Kim Dead at 82, Chung Moo Quan Martial Arts Master, Cult Leader



## The Moo Years

San Diego, CA., August 2017– John C. Kim founder and spiritual leader of a national chain of martial arts schools known as Chung Moo Quan died on February 14th 2016.  The cause of death was listed on the certificate of death as Cardiogenic Shock, Myocardial Infarction, Coronary Artery Disease. 

In December 1996 John C. Kim was convicted of a massive conspiracy to skim millions of dollars in cash profits and evade income taxes on the money.

During 11 weeks of trial, evidence showed that Kim held a cult like status among a large group of loyal followers who regarded him as their spiritual leader as well as a master of physical martial arts movements. Former followers testified that Kim administered loyalty tests in which instructors were given a choice to leave the schools or die. For those who chose death, Kim would proceed to choke the instructor and then suddenly release the hold, declaring that the instructor had passed the loyalty test and would be spared.


Students believe that John C. Kim held the power to cure almost anything. The training was believed to build health and longevity.   Kim’s death at 82 due to Coronary Artery disease that often develops over decades.   There was no published obituary or public notice of his death in 2016. 


Kim’s certificate of death can be viewed at: The Moo years Facebook page.


The Moo Years


----------



## Headhunter

Okay thanks for telling us about some weirdo


----------



## JR 137

Died on February 14, 2016, and you're posting this now?

Vendetta?

Edit: The OP is making a series.  Thanks for the ad.


----------



## The Moo Years

His death was not made public.  There are many victims of this man.  Many of the current and former instructors were not told he died. 
Take it whatever way you want.


----------



## Balrog

There was a school of his about 2 miles away.  I used to drive past it on a daily basis.  All of a sudden, his name was gone from the sign and about six months later, it was a Blockbuster video store.

He ran a massive ad in the Houston Chronicle one day back in the early 90s.  My instructor brought it in and we laughed about it.  He would train you to be a 3rd Degree Black Belt in one year for the low, low cost of only $25,000.  My instructor's sole comment:  "Man, I gotta raise my rates."


----------



## The Moo Years

The thousand of stories like your is why I posted about his death.  We were told that he would out live us all and that drinking and smoking did not have an effect on his body.  He died and no notice given.  Wonder why they tried to hide his death?


----------

